# Front Decal Replacement



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There have been many topics on replacing front decals. Those topics have bits and pieces of information spread out across them. I would like to get all the available information together about how to get new decals and have it pinned in the Problems, Solutions & Aftermarket forum. Any experience with removing and installing the decals would also be helpful.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This would be a good topic to pin if we get some good information in it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I like some of the aftermarket decals and stripes that are on this site.
Their prices are pretty competitive too.

http://freakdecals.com/


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

My are disintegrating as well. however, the whole nose needs replaced due to damage.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I replaced mine through Graphix Unlimited. I'm on the second year and very happy. They were affordable and very good quality. Just tell them your Make, Model, year and color scheme and you are good to go. Identical to stock, even fit within their lines.
Brian


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Why are there so many problems with the decals? Even with our brand new 2012 Outback 250rs they are already bubbling.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I replaced mine through Graphix Unlimited. I'm on the second year and very happy. They were affordable and very good quality. Just tell them your Make, Model, year and color scheme and you are good to go. Identical to stock, even fit within their lines.
> Brian


Ridgway-Rangers,
I contacted graphixunlimited.com today about my 2005 25RSS. (thank you for the link).
They did not have a file on the 2005 25RSS but sent me info on 2006 models. It is very reasonable to replace the stickers from them. The "Outback" logos are $15.79 for the large front one and $10.68 for the side and rear smaller ones. The sweep decals are around $30.00 each. They list how many you need for the TT.
I sent them pictures of mine and will report cost on entire TT decal replacement for my model year. Mine have all shrunk about 1/2" and look horrible.
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Acadia Hiker said:


> My are disintegrating as well. however, the whole nose needs replaced due to damage.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Acadia Hiker,
I too have front water damage and de-lamination. I found the leak was coming from the the front nose cap screws and gaps that gilligan put in. He used Buytl tape under the screw channel and got a little carried away cutting the side filon back away from the roof sheathing. He left about a 1/4" gap between the side and top. I filled that with decor.
Once I removed the screw cap cover on the nose cap, I found that gilligan forgot a few screws. Once you remove the screws to silicone the screw holes, you will see which screws are rusted indicating water infiltration. Remove each screw a few at a time and with a caulk gun, push silicone or decor into each screw hole and when you put the screw back in, cover the screw head with same sealant. I bought some of the new vinyl screw cover in a roll that fits into the track form my local RV supply.
Also, gilligan overlapped the top cap screw Chanel (between the front cap and the rubber roof), on the roof that everyone reseals with decor self- leveling) by about 3/4" (I believe this is where most water came in.)
I cut the top channel back to meet flush with the the front channel and ran a nice bead of decor "non'leveling" all the way down the front. I used the self-leveling on the roof area. It stopped the leaks. I am going to replace the Filon on the front cap myself with a product from here. 
Has anyone tried this? It appears to be the same material? Does anyone have a cheaper per foot supplier?
The water has not got inside the TT but has caused some nasty delam around the marker lights on top of front cap. It will be a big job but some new luan and the filon will be a hell of a lot cheaper than a whole new cap.
I will wait to replace the front stickers until I tackle the front cap issue.
crunchman


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

crunchman12002 said:


> My are disintegrating as well. however, the whole nose needs replaced due to damage.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Acadia Hiker,
I too have front water damage and de-lamination. I found the leak was coming from the the front nose cap screws and gaps that gilligan put in. He used Buytl tape under the screw channel and got a little carried away cutting the side filon back away from the roof sheathing. He left about a 1/4" gap between the side and top. I filled that with decor.
Once I removed the screw cap cover on the nose cap, I found that gilligan forgot a few screws. Once you remove the screws to silicone the screw holes, you will see which screws are rusted indicating water infiltration. Remove each screw a few at a time and with a caulk gun, push silicone or decor into each screw hole and when you put the screw back in, cover the screw head with same sealant. I bought some of the new vinyl screw cover in a roll that fits into the track form my local RV supply.
Also, gilligan overlapped the top cap screw Chanel (between the front cap and the rubber roof), on the roof that everyone reseals with decor self- leveling) by about 3/4" (I believe this is where most water came in.)
I cut the top channel back to meet flush with the the front channel and ran a nice bead of decor "non'leveling" all the way down the front. I used the self-leveling on the roof area. It stopped the leaks. I am going to replace the Filon on the front cap myself with a product from here. 
Has anyone tried this? It appears to be the same material? Does anyone have a cheaper per foot supplier?
The water has not got inside the TT but has caused some nasty delam around the marker lights on top of front cap. It will be a big job but some new luan and the filon will be a hell of a lot cheaper than a whole new cap.
I will wait to replace the front stickers until I tackle the front cap issue.
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. I can do a lot of things, but I'm not brave enough to rip the front end off of my Outback.








Also, I don't have the funds to fix it at the moment, so it'll be a semi-ugly Outback for a while.

I just spent a couple hours inspecting the Dicor at the roof line. I didn't see anything major. Couple areas with minor cracks, but that's all that could have been necessary. It sat under a cover for three years during the divorce. I sealed them up.

Want to come fix mine?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I read somewhere that the decals had a five year warranty through Graphix Unlimited. Has anyone gone through the process? If so how does it work?


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Acadia Hiker said:


> My are disintegrating as well. however, the whole nose needs replaced due to damage.
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Acadia Hiker,
I too have front water damage and de-lamination. I found the leak was coming from the the front nose cap screws and gaps that gilligan put in. He used Buytl tape under the screw channel and got a little carried away cutting the side filon back away from the roof sheathing. He left about a 1/4" gap between the side and top. I filled that with decor.
Once I removed the screw cap cover on the nose cap, I found that gilligan forgot a few screws. Once you remove the screws to silicone the screw holes, you will see which screws are rusted indicating water infiltration. Remove each screw a few at a time and with a caulk gun, push silicone or decor into each screw hole and when you put the screw back in, cover the screw head with same sealant. I bought some of the new vinyl screw cover in a roll that fits into the track form my local RV supply.
Also, gilligan overlapped the top cap screw Chanel (between the front cap and the rubber roof), on the roof that everyone reseals with decor self- leveling) by about 3/4" (I believe this is where most water came in.)
I cut the top channel back to meet flush with the the front channel and ran a nice bead of decor "non'leveling" all the way down the front. I used the self-leveling on the roof area. It stopped the leaks. I am going to replace the Filon on the front cap myself with a product from here. 
Has anyone tried this? It appears to be the same material? Does anyone have a cheaper per foot supplier?
The water has not got inside the TT but has caused some nasty delam around the marker lights on top of front cap. It will be a big job but some new luan and the filon will be a hell of a lot cheaper than a whole new cap.
I will wait to replace the front stickers until I tackle the front cap issue.
crunchman
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. I can do a lot of things, but I'm not brave enough to rip the front end off of my Outback.







Also, I don't have the funds to fix it at the moment, so it'll be a semi-ugly Outback for a while.

I just spent a couple hours inspecting the Dicor at the roof line. I didn't see anything major. Couple areas with minor cracks, but that's all that could have been necessary. It sat under a cover for three years during the divorce. I sealed them up.

Want to come fix mine?








[/quote]
If the water leak continues, pull the front cap screw covers and caulk the screws as described above.
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> I replaced mine through Graphix Unlimited. I'm on the second year and very happy. They were affordable and very good quality. Just tell them your Make, Model, year and color scheme and you are good to go. Identical to stock, even fit within their lines.
> Brian


Ridgway-Rangers,
I contacted graphixunlimited.com today about my 2005 25RSS. (thank you for the link).
They did not have a file on the 2005 25RSS but sent me info on 2006 models. It is very reasonable to replace the stickers from them. The "Outback" logos are $15.79 for the large front one and $10.68 for the side and rear smaller ones. The sweep decals are around $30.00 each. They list how many you need for the TT.
I sent them pictures of mine and will report cost on entire TT decal replacement for my model year. Mine have all shrunk about 1/2" and look horrible.
crunchman
[/quote]
Graphix unlimited said they did not design my year of Outback. They suggested that I contact Keystone to find the designer, which I did. I will let everyone know if they reply.
crunchman


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I contacted Graphix Unlimited yesterday. Despite finding a couple posts here where owners have said that the give a five year warranty on their decals, they are telling me that the warranty is only two years and will not cover replacements.


----------

